# Burnham and Berrow Championship course



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2014)

This course is as true as a links course as your likely to see.
Set in the wilds of the dunes and whispy grasses of the Burnham coastline.
The course itself is mainly a Harry Colt design,but Herbert Fowler and Hugh Alison
have played parts.
This course has been voted 37th on the GM top hundred courses in England in the past,
and they proudly show off the certificate in the Magnificent club house.
The course itself is a hidden gem,purely because its situated on the coastline,however
its hidden behind a housing estate.
Once you arrive in the ample sized carpark and you see players warming up on the open air range
you know you have arrived somewhere special.
In front of the clubhouse is a putting area,and around the side is a chipping area and a couple
of warm up nets before you reach the range.
The pro is extremely welcoming and for me was very accomadating and helpful giving you 
a nice feeling about the club itself.
The 18 hole championship golf course has held many a Amateur events over the years,
a very hard test for even the best of golfers.
The first hole goes away from the clubhouse towards the sea,the opening shot to one of the narrowest
of fairways your likely to see.
The opening 9 holes run along side the sea northwards before returning southwards back towards Burnham.
The high dunes,hidden dips,and rolling fairways make this a true test of accuracy and course management.
Trying to overpower this course would be futile imo.
On any given day the wind could be blowing from any direction really adding to the tough test
it already is.
The front 9 is drier than the back 9 so generally rolls faster,also the back 9 does have some awkward
blind shots so a 2nd visit will definitely assist you with you course management anddirection.
A handicap of 22 or below is required to play Burnham and Berrow,however one things for sure
you wont be disappointed.
Although the cost is quite high,the course can be played cheaper with a county card,and also
cheaper off peak.
The course is always on grass tees and full greens,and even when most course locally are closed
Burnham is open.
Enjoy.


----------



## JCW (Feb 17, 2014)

The course is good yes , holes 10 to 12 are like playing in a field , lots of blind shots and the 18 is a tough hole but 2 blind shots and spoils it. The practice area for chipping , putting , driving range all all good , club pro was good too , the club house , pro shop are all were dated and in need of a coat of paint , it looks old and for a club that's no 37 in the list its over rated and is living on that , as for the green fee of 80 quid , well saunton is better . must say I was looking forward to playing it this course and love to do it again in the summer and not as we did during the worse winter for wet weather .


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2014)

JCW said:



			The course is good yes , holes 10 to 12 are like playing in a field , lots of blind shots and the 18 is a tough hole but 2 blind shots and spoils it. The practice area for chipping , putting , driving range all all good , club pro was good too , the club house , pro shop are all were dated and in need of a coat of paint , it looks old and for a club that's no 37 in the list its over rated and is living on that , as for the green fee of 80 quid , well saunton is better . must say I was looking forward to playing it this course and love to do it again in the summer and not as we did during the worse winter for wet weather .
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you about the clubhouse it definitely needs updating.
However I know from speaking with you,you thought a few clubs were better and more deserving 
of a higher rating,but as we know that's all subjective.
Also the course for all the water its had was in a fairly good condition,only the bottom
half of the course was wet.
As for the 18th two blind shots?
Once we worked out the line I could see the fairway and then had a clear view of the green
for my 2nd,perhaps you were a little off line.
I think next year though we will make it a bit later in the year.
I agree Saunton East is better value.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I agree with you about the clubhouse it definitely needs updating.
However I know from speaking with you,you thought a few clubs were better and more deserving 
of a higher rating,but as we know that's all subjective.
Also the course for all the water its had was in a fairly good condition,only the bottom
half of the course was wet.
As for the 18th two blind shots?
Once we worked out the line I could see the fairway and then had a clear view of the green
for my 2nd,perhaps you were a little off line.
I think next year though we will make it a bit later in the year.
*I agree Saunton East is better value*.
		
Click to expand...

Might put a few people off though as it is further to travel and in the middle of nowhere. However, it would get my vote.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Might put a few people off though as it is further to travel and in the middle of nowhere. However, it would get my vote.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is a lot further down.
However sometimes to play the better courses you have to travel.
People will for the right course.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2014)

I think you are more exposed to the elements at B&B and that coupled with its layout makes it a true test of accuracy, I've played Saunton East & West and they are well protected by high dunes with no view of the coast at any time so you can navigate yourself around a little easier IMO! Royal Porthcawl is extremely exposed but hasn't got the high mounds, narrow valleys and huge undulating greens, Silloth on Solway is also more exposed and is similar but without the doglegs and length.

I've played a lot of links courses over the last 15 months and all of them have various degrees of difficulty and playability. What will suit 1 person won't suit another, so, expectations and how you've played on any given day can reflect on the opinion given, for me, B&B is possibly now a close 2nd for me from all those links ( 10 courses) I've played.

I've found that all links courses have a couple of nothing holes for some reason but I'm sure B&B looks and plays even tougher in the summer when the straw is a bit higher making it feel even tighter 

2hrs their in horrendous weather and 90 minutes back this morning, found a nice chalet right on the front 2 mins up the road, so, I'll be back :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2014)

JCW said:



			The course is good yes , holes 10 to 12 are like playing in a field , lots of blind shots and the 18 is a tough hole but 2 blind shots and spoils it. The practice area for chipping , putting , driving range all all good , club pro was good too , the club house , pro shop are all were dated and in need of a coat of paint , it looks old and for a club that's no 37 in the list its over rated and is living on that , as for the green fee of 80 quid , well saunton is better . must say I was looking forward to playing it this course and love to do it again in the summer and not as we did during the worse winter for wet weather .
		
Click to expand...

Â£80 - hmmmm - another club prices itself too high IMO.  Played the course many times when I lived in Bristol and really enjoy it - but Â£80 enjoy it?  Nope - was always a bit more expensive but was more affordable than Â£80.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 17, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Â£80 - hmmmm - another club prices itself too high IMO.  Played the course many times when I lived in Bristol and really enjoy it - but Â£80 enjoy it?  Nope - was always a bit more expensive but was more affordable than Â£80.
		
Click to expand...

If you look on their website you can play in their 3 man team events for Â£35 per person. You get to play off the whites too. I think they run three of them a year.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			If you look on their website you can play in their 3 man team events for Â£35 per person. You get to play off the whites too. I think they run three of them a year.
		
Click to expand...

18th June could be a good date to put a few GM teams in at that price?


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice course, but I am surprised it is ranked higher than Saunton East by GM. Not the most attractive setting, especially on the back nine with all the houses. I would rate it just above Hayling Island, as the par 3's are stronger holes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rankings are always subjective but I would place B+B below Saunton and definitely below St Enodoc when it comes to the SW links courses. Agree with Richart, only 2 of the 4 short holes at Hayling are really strong.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 17, 2014)

I am aiming to play B&B next month so hopefully we will get some reasonable weather for the trip. I will try to give my opinion once I have one !!


----------



## JCW (Feb 17, 2014)

Fish said:



			18th June could be a good date to put a few GM teams in at that price?
		
Click to expand...


I am up for that , love to play it again in dry conditions , You me and steve , there you go ................After all I heard about the course and built up I expected more , the general state of the clubhouse , changing rooms and pro shop is not that of a club ranked 37 , how do they judge it , should be course layout , conditions of the course then  the rest and is it worth the money , I enjoyed the day and would love to play it again for sure , to date I say Ballybunion is the best links course I have played  , saunton east next


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 18, 2014)

First time I played it I was a little disappointed, perhaps it had been built up too much by my playing partners.

Played in their mixed a few times with my daughter.
One year it was an absolute hooley, I hit a good drive on the first and it failed to reach the fairway.
I said to her if we break 90 that would be a superb score.
We had a 94 [with a 9 on one of the latter holes] to finish 3rd.

Nice clubhouse and friendly members.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 18, 2014)

I liked it when we played last winter, somewhere below Saunton East and above RND!!

I think the club house is perfect, like Royal Porthcawl, I love a clubhouse that's a bit lived in. That smells of stale bitter, wood polish and musty y fronts.

If you gents are thinking of revisiting in the summer I'd be up for it :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

therod said:



			I liked it when we played last winter, somewhere below Saunton East and above RND!!

I think the club house is perfect, like Royal Porthcawl, I love a clubhouse that's a bit lived in. That smells of stale bitter, wood polish and musty y fronts.

If you gents are thinking of revisiting in the summer I'd be up for it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't want to put the KOK players off, by telling them about the conditions we played in there Nick. The fact I was on deaths door didn't help, nor the snow on the drive down. Only time I have seen a flooded links course.


----------

